# Any opinions on the Sprayers Plus FH25E or BL25E?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm strongly considering getting one of these 2... or a backpack sprayer. I picked up the N-ext products to try out this year and am looking for a good way to spray them. I'll likely use a hose end for some, but I want to practice my spraying in order to get better at it so that I can spray Prodiamine and Tenacity more accurately in the future.

I know the N-ext products suggest a 7:1 dilution rate, so for my 4000 sqft lawn I assume i'll have to do multiple fill ups. (Haven't done the math yet).

My concern with a backpack sprayer is not really being able to see how much is left in the tank while spraying.

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the FH25E and it's a really good if not great unit. You can easily see and feel the amount of liquid left in the tank.

The only N ext products I use are the AIR8 & RGS so the dilution is not need for those products.

You will want to read

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&hilit=Nozzle+discussion

To learn in depth knowledge about spraying and calibrating your equipment.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I have the FH25E and it's a really good if not great unit. You can easily see and feel the amount of liquid left in the tank.
> 
> The only N ext products I use are the AIR8 & RGS so the dilution is not need for those products.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've got some reading to do 😁. I think i'll pull the trigger on the FH25E.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I have the FH25E and it's a really good if not great unit. You can easily see and feel the amount of liquid left in the tank.
> ...


Your welcome, you will not be disappointed in this unit.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

I recently purchased the BL25E and although using it only once, it seems to be a good quality sprayer. I used it to do a blanket spray of Prodiamine over 15000 Sqft of lawn. Had to do quite a few fill ups, but It doesn't take that long to refill the unit and get going again. I highly recommend upgrading the spray tips to tee jets as mentioned above. I think you'll be pleased with either sprayer, though.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Huff said:


> I recently purchased the BL25E and although using it only once, it seems to be a good quality sprayer. I used it to do a blanket spray of Prodiamine over 15000 Sqft of lawn. Had to do quite a few fill ups, but It doesn't take that long to refill the unit and get going again. I highly recommend upgrading the spray tips to tee jets as mentioned above. I think you'll be pleased with either sprayer, though.


I was just about to order my TeeJets! I'm hoping I have this right.. the discussion on these nozzles ws overwhelming! Id just like one nozzle for foliar apps and one for soil apps.

Looking at these 2 on Amazon:



AI for soil apps, XR for foliar. Hopefully I have that right.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sprayer Depot or other online places are cheaper than Amazon, more so when ordering multiples. The Amazon price includes their shipping cost. I like the 2 that you have and the AIXR11004.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> Sprayer Depot or other online places are cheaper than Amazon, more so when ordering multiples. The Amazon price includes their shipping cost. I like the 2 that you have and the AIXR11004.


Cool, thanks g-man. I don't want to get too crazy into the details but if you say they're good choices, I know they are! I'll check out Sprayer Depot and shop around too, thanks!


----------

